# Kitten food??? Advice please



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Guys I have had a bit of a argument well dissagreement with a good friend about feeding the kittens !!
She says to me "Why are you feeding them kitten food??"
I'm like "Duh, because they are kittens" :cursing:
She then says look at the ingredeiants on the tin and then on the kitten food.
When I did look at the ingredients, protien, vitamins etc there isn't a vast amount of differeence.
Do you think we have all been brainwashed into buying "Kitten food" as some sort of advertising gimmick and a tug at the heart strings cos "it's the right thing to do"ut:ut:
Kitten food is more expensive than the regular stuff.
Any advice will be appreciated (be nice lol) 
Just wanted to hear your thought on this one. :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## nanamoo (Jul 26, 2008)

when i got my last kitten, menace, he started off on kitten food but with having to 2 older cats he decided he didnt like the kitten food and would eat the adult food, he would only lick the gravy or jelly off the kitten food lol but scoffs down the adult food, it must be tastier

spoke to the vet about it when he was at his check up n they said as long as he is eating and putting on weight they are not too worried but they would prefer him to have kitten food

he is about 11wks old now and still eats adult food lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

all kittens and adults here get raw food. If i am feeding wet then i use one of the high meat content foods such as feline fayre or forthglade - i dont buy a specific kitten food.

As i said 99% of the time my cats are on a raw diet, but they get the occasional treat of a tasty wet food (and its easier for neighbours to feed a wet food than to trust them with a raw diet). My cats do also always have arden grange biccys down and i do have one kitten and one adult bowl - but its hardly touched. I only put a few biccys down a day and most of the time they are still there the next morning.


----------



## Cat Lover Chris (Jan 11, 2009)

My queen had a litter of 5 kittens 10 weeks ago. Once they started eating solids, they were fed on kitten food, however, they took a liking to what their Mum and the 2 adult boys were eating!
We kept the little girl (the boys have all gone to loving homes), who, at 10 weeks of age, loves biscuits, chicken fish of most types, rice, bread etc. and eats kitten food, as well as trying to have a crafty drink of milk off her Mum!!


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

I asked this question yesterday at two different pet shops, and they both said the kitten food has added ingredients in it. I asked was it not just better to change to a higher content meat and he said no, its the nutrients in the kitten food that make it more important for them.

Having said that, I find that when I have a kitten by 7-8 months they are eating the adult stuff and have always prospered on it.

Ive just changed my pregnant queen to kitten food though, cos I do believe theres a bit more goodness in it for her.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

The woman I rescued Cotton from was feeding felix so I picked up a pack of 12 pouches thinking they were kitten ones. When I got home and started feeding I realised that they were adult pouches. I haven't bothered switching as she really likes it. My mother has 9 cats two of which are kittens and when they went to the house they didn't bother with kitten food at all, they just pinched what they wanted off the older cats


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

When I was breeding cats 20 years ago they hadn't invented "kitten food"! So we used adult canned food and a LOT of cooked chicken for our kittens.

At the start there were no quality dry foods either until Iams came along (adult only, no kitten Iams then either) and a lot of breeders switched over to that as it was a great deal easier than endlessly cooking chicken.

_Then_ came the canned kitten foods... you don't have to be too cynical to imagine it could have been a way of trying to claim back part of the market.

It was a long-standing joke that if you ever visited another breeder's house you'd always be offered chicken sandwiches...


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2009)

Some vet's say once lil ones have had their bit's done they are no longer kittens!!!!!


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks guys for all the advice ...I think I might have an apology to make:blushing::blushing::blushing:

I did check the nutrients and there isn't much of a difference at all.


----------

